# Fn3 "Columbia Pacific Railroad"



## Rmay (Nov 19, 2009)

large scale friends,
Heres a link to my indoor work in 1:20.3 scale,
a depiction of the pacific northwest 
mid 1930's
Randy K. May

http://www.railroad-line.com/forum/...C_ID=34666


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Whoa. Beautiful. The devil is in the fantastic details.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy;

Awesome! Thank you for sharing. I can see that a lot of work went into trees, shrubs, and weeds. They really look natural. I also like the touch of having moss growing on the roof shakes; something that would definitely happen in that kind of climate. The trains, vehicles, structures, and figures are a good fit as well, but you have a real talent for making the greenery look natural.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## Rmay (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks Robert,
devils in the details,
but thats the most fun for me,

Randy


----------



## Rmay (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks Dave,
my favorite aspect on model railroading is the scenery,
for me,trains and track are just an excuse to makecool wooden structures,
and green pacific northwest scenery!

Randy


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

That is really neat! Outdoors our scenery is self replicating and self maintaining...well sort of...making all that foliage and moss is unbelievable!!!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW Awesome! Is there a track plan? Are those real rocks? Nothing looks more like rock than rock!


----------



## Rmay (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi Eric,
using real Spagma green moss works well in this scale,
it looks and feels like the thick cascades underbrush.

Randy


----------



## Rmay (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey VSmith,
there was a track plan a couple of years ago,
but now I'm only modeling as a diorama,
I finish a piece,and make a good pictorial review of it,
remove it to work on another diorama,

rhe rocks are fake as it were,
there "frocks",
cushion foam pieces that get a thin coating of watered down plaster, then coloring,

heres the link to the thread of the creation on the "columbia Pacific Railroad"-(mining areas)
as it went along;

http://www.railroad-line.com/forum/...C_ID=31771


----------



## digger (Jan 2, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful, Randy. Reminds me of walking through a rain forest in Oregon. One can almost imagine the hum of the mosquitoes that would flourish in such a humid environment! The lush greenery is very well done, and your track and structures are as well. I'm sure that many of us on this forum would like a tutorial (or a link) on how you make those fantastic trees! I am in awe of your handiwork.


----------



## Rmay (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey Digger;
A few years ago in another scale far far away,(On30)
I showed my tree process,

I use dried sunflower stalks as well as dowels for the trunks,
Caspia for branches,
sprinkled with woodland scenics ground foam,

heres the link;

http://www.railroad-line.com/forum/...hichpage=1

Randy


----------



## Rmay (Nov 19, 2009)

Friends:
heres the link to the thread that chronicles the creation of the Mining areas
of the "Columbia Pacific Railroad"
for those who enjoy following/seeing the creative process,

http://www.railroad-line.com/forum/...C_ID=31771

Randy


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Fabulous, Randy. There are so wonderful many things that can be done indoors as you've shown us. Detail can be added to outdoor layouts but certainly nothing like yours could withstand the elements. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rmay (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey Stan,
iYa, indoor modeling materials in my diorama would not stand up to a five minute rainstorm outside,(smile)
I mostly model thru the wintertime here in the pacific northwest.
infact were expecting a couple of inches of snow today!

I did want to see for myself how much fun and detail you could model in large scale indoors,
I model in a bedroom thats 11' x22'

I'm working on this winters project now,
scenes a few more miles down the "Columbia Pacific Railroad" story,

heres a link to this winters project,
I'm calling it the "Columbia Pacific Railroad"- Spring Creek area

http://www.railroad-line.com/forum/...C_ID=34727

Randy


----------



## Rmay (Nov 19, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Those are some fabulous shots of a truly awesome layout! Thanks for sharing them here but you need to submit an article to Garden Railways! They are always looking for the best and the "out of the ordinary" and your qualifies on both levels!


----------



## Rmay (Nov 19, 2009)

Well thanks Steve for your thoughts,and tips,
Well maybe they come across my work someday? 

who knows?

Randy


----------



## Rmay (Nov 19, 2009)

Dear friends here on this forum,

I think many of you may also be members of the Large Scale Central Forums as well,
there I was able to post my pictures if any here would like to see them there.


Randy 


http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=15795&p=2


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

By 'remove' do you mean 'destroy' - or simply pull it aside? 

If there are multiple diorama's, do you plan on connecting them?


----------



## Rmay (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes the pictures of the "Columbia Pacific Railroad" the mining areas,
that you are looking at are only pictures now,
I prefer to call it an on going story,
now the benchwork is being used for new scenes a few more miles down the track,
I only intend to keep the finished dioramas to get pictures of the continuing story,
then move on down the line with some new scenes to the story,.
basically thru the winter each time.
this way theres no limit to what I can imagine and then create! 
the fun of this hobby for me is in the creation of the scenes,
not in a limited indoor layout,



I know its a bit different approach to the hobby.
I do mostly keep all my props
the trees I make,the trestles,I reuse the frocks/foam rocks,
most of the structures, 


heres a link to the new scenes I 'm working on now;

http://www.railroad-line.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=34727

Thanks for your intrest

Randy


----------



## Rmay (Nov 19, 2009)

http://www.railroad-line.com/forum/...%20008.jpg


----------



## Rmay (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey friends,
put together a blogspot with all my pictures of the "Columbia Pacific Railroad" story, pt.1,
enjoy,and thanks for your intrest and support.
http://thecolumbiapacificrailroadstory.blogspot.com/
Randy


----------



## Rail Planet (Jan 22, 2012)

Really nice... what happened to the blog, though?


----------



## Rmay (Nov 19, 2009)

blog has been removed....
here today to tell you friends I've been making G scale structures akin to the CPR for sale on ebay,
heres the link:
http://my.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...:LNLK:MESX
smaller buildings- cabins and docks & sheds
thanks for taking a look,
Randy May


----------



## Rmay (Nov 19, 2009)

heres ebay items links, 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251094066473?ss … 1555.l2649 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251094071569?ss … 1555.l2649 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251094077343?ss … 1555.l2649 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251094081963?ss … 1555.l2649 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251094087345?ss … 1555.l2649 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251094093518?ss … 1555.l2649 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251094099026?ss … 1555.l2649


----------



## Rmay (Nov 19, 2009)

heres ebay items links, 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251094066473?ss … 1555.l2649 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251094071569?ss … 1555.l2649 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251094077343?ss … 1555.l2649 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251094081963?ss … 1555.l2649 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251094087345?ss … 1555.l2649 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251094093518?ss … 1555.l2649 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251094099026?ss … 1555.l2649


----------



## Rmay (Nov 19, 2009)

good morning friends, going to start up the Columbia Pacific Railroad again,but in my garage,a 24' x 30' area,I've been using a MRC AG990 Power G 10 amp transformer/controller,now in my bedroom layout I really didn't need remote throttles, but in this big garage room I going to need more flexibility, the MRC AG990 says it will run remote throttles,
MRC
((For large outdoor layouts, the accessory DC output can be used
with a radio controlled accessory throttle, such as Aristo Train
Engineer®. The terminal lugs are marked plus ( + ) and minus ( - )
for ease of installation. This also gives you dual control of two
separate loops, using your throttle handle to control one loop and
the accessory radio control throttle to control the second loop.​*MRC Universal Voltage Reducer (item AT880) is required for​this installation.))
so what & where could I get some DC throttles for this application?
thanks for your imput
Randy May

*


----------

